# Mistero Maignan. Pioli conferma tempi incerti.



## admin (7 Gennaio 2023)

Pioli su Maignan Maignan? Non abbiamo tempistiche. Stiamo andando con le valutazioni che sta facendo lo staff. Non so dirti se sarà tra 2-3-4-5 settimane. Dobbiamo rispettare le tempistiche. Il muscolo non risponde come dovrebbe. Vasqueuz? Bella presenza, bella personalità. Può giocare in Coppa? Vedremo quali saranno le mie scelte

*Tutte le dichiarazioni QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...-7-gennaio-dichiarazioni.123730/#post-2863328


----------



## pazzomania (7 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> Pioli su Maignan Maignan? Non abbiamo tempistiche. Stiamo andando con le valutazioni che sta facendo lo staff. Non so dirti se sarà tra 2-3-4-5 settimane. Dobbiamo rispettare le tempistiche. Il muscolo non risponde come dovrebbe. Vasqueuz? Bella presenza, bella personalità. Può giocare in Coppa? Vedremo quali saranno le mie scelte
> 
> *Tutte le dichiarazioni QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...-7-gennaio-dichiarazioni.123730/#post-2863328



Mah


----------



## Swaitak (7 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> Pioli su Maignan Maignan? Non abbiamo tempistiche. Stiamo andando con le valutazioni che sta facendo lo staff. Non so dirti se sarà tra 2-3-4-5 settimane. Dobbiamo rispettare le tempistiche. Il muscolo non risponde come dovrebbe. Vasqueuz? Bella presenza, bella personalità. Può giocare in Coppa? Vedremo quali saranno le mie scelte
> 
> *Tutte le dichiarazioni QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...-7-gennaio-dichiarazioni.123730/#post-2863328


Aldo Baglio ne capiva di più


----------



## Blu71 (7 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> Pioli su Maignan Maignan? Non abbiamo tempistiche. Stiamo andando con le valutazioni che sta facendo lo staff. Non so dirti se sarà tra 2-3-4-5 settimane. Dobbiamo rispettare le tempistiche. Il muscolo non risponde come dovrebbe. Vasqueuz? Bella presenza, bella personalità. Può giocare in Coppa? Vedremo quali saranno le mie scelte
> 
> *Tutte le dichiarazioni QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...-7-gennaio-dichiarazioni.123730/#post-2863328



Gira e rigira per Maignan la stagione è finita


----------



## Zenos (7 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> Pioli su Maignan Maignan? Non abbiamo tempistiche. Stiamo andando con le valutazioni che sta facendo lo staff. Non so dirti se sarà tra 2-3-4-5 settimane. Dobbiamo rispettare le tempistiche. Il muscolo non risponde come dovrebbe. Vasqueuz? Bella presenza, bella personalità. Può giocare in Coppa? Vedremo quali saranno le mie scelte
> 
> *Tutte le dichiarazioni QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...-7-gennaio-dichiarazioni.123730/#post-2863328


Stagione finita. Stanno giocando con il fuoco per il 2 portiere.


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> Pioli su Maignan Maignan? Non abbiamo tempistiche. Stiamo andando con le valutazioni che sta facendo lo staff. Non so dirti se sarà tra 2-3-4-5 settimane. Dobbiamo rispettare le tempistiche. Il muscolo non risponde come dovrebbe. Vasqueuz? Bella presenza, bella personalità. Può giocare in Coppa? Vedremo quali saranno le mie scelte
> 
> *Tutte le dichiarazioni QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...-7-gennaio-dichiarazioni.123730/#post-2863328


Uno degli amici rossoneri qui aveva ipotizzato carriera finita.
Inizio a credere che ci avesse visto piu lungo di tutti


----------



## Rudi84 (7 Gennaio 2023)

Certo che a milanello potrebbero girare serie tv come x-files o ai confini della realtà


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> Pioli su Maignan Maignan? Non abbiamo tempistiche. Stiamo andando con le valutazioni che sta facendo lo staff. Non so dirti se sarà tra 2-3-4-5 settimane. Dobbiamo rispettare le tempistiche. Il muscolo non risponde come dovrebbe. Vasqueuz? Bella presenza, bella personalità. Può giocare in Coppa? Vedremo quali saranno le mie scelte
> 
> *Tutte le dichiarazioni QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...-7-gennaio-dichiarazioni.123730/#post-2863328



Ci sta che Pioli non si esponga.

E' la società che dovrebbe chiarire la situazione. Se è stagione finita, o peggio, lo dicano.


----------



## Igniorante (7 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> Pioli su Maignan Maignan? Non abbiamo tempistiche. Stiamo andando con le valutazioni che sta facendo lo staff. Non so dirti se sarà tra 2-3-4-5 settimane. Dobbiamo rispettare le tempistiche. Il muscolo non risponde come dovrebbe. Vasqueuz? Bella presenza, bella personalità. Può giocare in Coppa? Vedremo quali saranno le mie scelte
> 
> *Tutte le dichiarazioni QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...-7-gennaio-dichiarazioni.123730/#post-2863328



Incredibile, pareva troppo bello potersi godere il miglior portiere al mondo.


----------



## DavidGoffin (7 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> Pioli su Maignan Maignan? Non abbiamo tempistiche. Stiamo andando con le valutazioni che sta facendo lo staff. Non so dirti se sarà tra 2-3-4-5 settimane. Dobbiamo rispettare le tempistiche. Il muscolo non risponde come dovrebbe. Vasqueuz? Bella presenza, bella personalità. Può giocare in Coppa? Vedremo quali saranno le mie scelte
> 
> *Tutte le dichiarazioni QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...-7-gennaio-dichiarazioni.123730/#post-2863328


Pazzesco questo non sapere nulla manco avesse un tumore
Che incapaci


----------



## Viulento (7 Gennaio 2023)

Che professionalità.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Gennaio 2023)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ci sta che Pioli non si esponga.
> 
> E' la società che dovrebbe chiarire la situazione. Se è stagione finita, o peggio, lo dicano.



Secondo me quello che sanno lo dicono.
Probabilmente, dato l’infortunio, avrebbe dovuto giá essere disponibile, ma evidentemente la lesione al polpaccio non è guarita secondo le tempistiche usuali (che non abbia seguito il programma datogli per recuperare prima e quindi abbia forzato?). Quindi, non essendo rispettato le tempistiche usuali sono li ad aspettare i tempi effettivi. É inutile fare previsioni se quelle fatte giá non si sono avverate.

Rientrerá piú in la. Secondo me intorno al ritorno con il Tottenham.


----------



## Bataille (7 Gennaio 2023)

Un dilettante allo sbaraglio su tutta la linea. Dichiarazioni raccapriccianti.


----------



## Tobi (7 Gennaio 2023)

Tra qualche settimana le dichiarazioni saranno: più che quando torna Maignan la questione è se torna.


----------



## claudiop77 (7 Gennaio 2023)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Uno degli amici rossoneri qui aveva ipotizzato carriera finita.
> Inizio a credere che ci avesse visto piu lungo di tutti


Carriera finita per un polpaccio?
Ma dai, siamo seri.

Se poi intendi che ci sia il rischio che sia predisposto a futuri infortuni frequenti non sono un medico, ma non penso.

Avessimo un buon secondo portiere sarei tranquillo, il problema è che non è così.
Tatarusanu fa il meglio che può ma ha evidenti lacune.


----------



## Andris (7 Gennaio 2023)

bella presenza ?
e che è una hostess di Casa Milan, vediamo se sia bravo a parare


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> Pioli su Maignan Maignan? Non abbiamo tempistiche. Stiamo andando con le valutazioni che sta facendo lo staff. Non so dirti se sarà tra 2-3-4-5 settimane. Dobbiamo rispettare le tempistiche. Il muscolo non risponde come dovrebbe. Vasqueuz? Bella presenza, bella personalità. Può giocare in Coppa? Vedremo quali saranno le mie scelte
> 
> *Tutte le dichiarazioni QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...-7-gennaio-dichiarazioni.123730/#post-2863328


ricordate bennacer 2 anni fa? uguale.

non hanno il coraggio di dire che hanno fatto cavolate e si inventano che il muscolo non risponde. avrà avuto l'ennesima ricaduta.
sono degli incapaci ormai non ho più dubbi neanche io.


----------



## Swaitak (7 Gennaio 2023)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ricordate bennacer 2 anni fa? uguale.
> 
> non hanno il coraggio di dire che hanno fatto cavolate e si inventano che il muscolo non risponde. avrà avuto l'ennesima ricaduta.
> sono degli incapaci ormai non ho più dubbi neanche io.


che poi nessuno gli vieta di farlo visitare dai migliori specialisti del mondo, ci prendono per il culo


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Gennaio 2023)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> che poi nessuno gli vieta di farlo visitare dai migliori specialisti del mondo, ci prendono per il culo


Ma seriamente pensate che queste cose non si facciano? Seriamente pensate che non si prendano provvedimenti ?

Non è che avete a che fare con la squadra dell oratorio di paese dove lavorano quelli che non hanno niente da fare alla sera.

Non dovrebbe succedere una cosa del genere lo sappiamo tutti ma succede perché così è lo sport.


----------



## malos (7 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> Pioli su Maignan Maignan? Non abbiamo tempistiche. Stiamo andando con le valutazioni che sta facendo lo staff. Non so dirti se sarà tra 2-3-4-5 settimane. Dobbiamo rispettare le tempistiche. Il muscolo non risponde come dovrebbe. Vasqueuz? Bella presenza, bella personalità. Può giocare in Coppa? Vedremo quali saranno le mie scelte
> 
> *Tutte le dichiarazioni QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...-7-gennaio-dichiarazioni.123730/#post-2863328


Forzato per i mondiali e queste sono le conseguenze.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (7 Gennaio 2023)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma seriamente pensate che queste cose non si facciano? Seriamente pensate che non si prendano provvedimenti ?
> 
> Non è che avete a che fare con la squadra dell oratorio di paese dove lavorano quelli che non hanno niente da fare alla sera.
> 
> Non dovrebbe succedere una cosa del genere lo sappiamo tutti ma succede perché così è lo sport.


possibile che queste cose succedono solo a noi? Sempre e solo a noi? Io seguo il calcio da una vita,e non ho mai visto all inter,juve,Roma,Lazio,Napoli casi del genere. Ho visto di giocatori che si rompevano,con tempi anche lunghi,ma con una corretta individuazione del problema e comunicazione trasparente. . Crociati a parte,non ho mai visto giocatori che stanno fermi dei mesi per un polpaccio,mai. 

Quello che contesto alla società è la non comunicazione. Ma cosa gli costa dire "Maignan è un caso clinico,stagione finita" ? 

Basta dire: "signori ,Maignan è gravemente infortunato,tornerà la prossima stagione"

Non lo dicono semplicemente per non dover rimpiazzare il portiere con un altro buon portiere, tutto qua.

Questo a casa mia è prendere in giro i tifosi.


Mi dici: "credete che non sappiano cosa fare?"

No non lo sanno,perché appena un atleta si infortuna sta fermo per mezza stagione,quindi non sanno cosa fare evidentemente.


----------



## Swaitak (7 Gennaio 2023)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma seriamente pensate che queste cose non si facciano? Seriamente pensate che non si prendano provvedimenti ?
> 
> Non è che avete a che fare con la squadra dell oratorio di paese dove lavorano quelli che non hanno niente da fare alla sera.
> 
> Non dovrebbe succedere una cosa del genere lo sappiamo tutti ma succede perché così è lo sport.


proprio perchè sono sicuro che abbiano a disposizione le migliori equipes dentro o fuori Milanello, mi sembra strano non abbiano una diagnosi completa e tempi di recupero concreti. Sono passati quasi 90 giorni per una lesione


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Gennaio 2023)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> proprio perchè sono sicuro che abbiano a disposizione le migliori equipes dentro o fuori Milanello, mi sembra strano non abbiano una diagnosi completa e tempi di recupero concreti. Sono passati quasi 90 giorni per una lesione


No credimi non c’è, visto che non si vuole più rischiare nulla Mike giocherà solo quando starà bene al 100%. Potrebbe essere settimana prossima come tra 1 mese, ma la
Tempistica dilatata serve a far capire che non si vuole forzare nulla.


----------



## Stylox10 (7 Gennaio 2023)

Prendere Navas please


----------



## KILPIN_91 (7 Gennaio 2023)

Stylox10 ha scritto:


> Prendere Navas please


figurati , vanno a prendere solo gli under 20 pure cessi


----------



## Mauricio (7 Gennaio 2023)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Uno degli amici rossoneri qui aveva ipotizzato carriera finita.
> Inizio a credere che ci avesse visto piu lungo di tutti


Si dice sia morto e sostituito dal fratello scarso… 
Probabilmente sarà stagione finita, ma addirittura la carriera? Mi pare un po’ esagerato


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Gennaio 2023)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Si dice sia morto e sostituito dal fratello scarso…
> Probabilmente sarà stagione finita, ma addirittura la carriera? Mi pare un po’ esagerato


Ma quale stagione finita.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> Pioli su Maignan Maignan? Non abbiamo tempistiche. Stiamo andando con le valutazioni che sta facendo lo staff. Non so dirti se sarà tra 2-3-4-5 settimane. Dobbiamo rispettare le tempistiche. Il muscolo non risponde come dovrebbe. Vasqueuz? Bella presenza, bella personalità. Può giocare in Coppa? Vedremo quali saranno le mie scelte
> 
> *Tutte le dichiarazioni QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...-7-gennaio-dichiarazioni.123730/#post-2863328


Per me è finita.
Non chiedetemi il perchè.
Sensazioni sulla base di quel che ho capito.

Di certo non mi posso basare su quel che ci hanno detto perchè sono tutte mezze verità , miste a bugia in salsa privacy.


----------



## TheKombo (7 Gennaio 2023)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> possibile che queste cose succedono solo a noi? Sempre e solo a noi? Io seguo il calcio da una vita,e non ho mai visto all inter,juve,Roma,Lazio,Napoli casi del genere. Ho visto di giocatori che si rompevano,con tempi anche lunghi,ma con una corretta individuazione del problema e comunicazione trasparente. . Crociati a parte,non ho mai visto giocatori che stanno fermi dei mesi per un polpaccio,mai.
> 
> Quello che contesto alla società è la non comunicazione. Ma cosa gli costa dire "Maignan è un caso clinico,stagione finita" ?
> 
> ...


Che "succeda solo a noi" non è vero, esempi vari Zaniolo, Vlahovic, Lukaku, Pogba, ecc., tutti giocatori intorno ai quali c'è o c'è stata totale incertezza su infortuni e tempi di recupero.
Che poi il tifoso "egoisticamente" vorrebbe notizie certe e chiarezza totale è un altro discorso.
Purtroppo questa situazione colpisce un giocatore troppo importante come Mike e ci fa rabbia, ma vanno accettate. La caccia alle streghe non serve a niente, anche perché noi stiamo belli comodi a scrivere su un sito e non abbiamo nessuna competenza specifica per giudicare, dall'altra parte credo e spero siano professionisti seri.
Se nello specifico ti senti "preso in giro" mi spiace, ma la realtà non è questa.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Gennaio 2023)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No credimi non c’è, visto che non si vuole più rischiare nulla Mike giocherà solo quando starà bene al 100%. Potrebbe essere settimana prossima come tra 1 mese, ma la
> Tempistica dilatata serve a far capire che non si vuole forzare nulla.


Se non guarisce o non cicatrizza o ha cicatrizzato male.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Gennaio 2023)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se non guarisce o non cicatrizza o ha cicatrizzato male.


Non saprei dirti, fatto sta che fino a quando non sarà guarito al 100% e non sentirà più dolore starà fuori. Il prossimo rientro sarà “il definitivo”.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Gennaio 2023)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non saprei dirti, fatto sta che fino a quando non sarà guarito al 100% e non sentirà più dolore starà fuori. Il prossimo rientro sarà “il definitivo”.


Visto che ci dicono quasi nulla, avranno i loro motivi, proviamo a interpretare quel che ci passano : se la lesione non guarisce o non cicatrizza o ha cicatrizzato male.

Visto che non è diabetico e nemmeno scoagulato io opto per la seconda.
Non vorrei si fosse formato un accumulo di tessuto fibroso in un punto delicato che non permette al muscolo di contrarsi e rilasciarsi, magari in vicinanza di un tendine.
Considera che i tendini sono poco irrorati e quindi arriva poco sangue, poco ossigeno, poco farmaco.
Speriamo non serva un intervento per ripulìre il tutto.

Ma ripeto : le mia sono considerazioni sulla base del nulla visto che ci passano nulla.
Ma una cosa è certa : non possono servire tre mesi e mezzo per guarire da una lesione muscolare.
In tre mesi e mezzo si cicatrizza da un morso di cane.


----------



## __king george__ (7 Gennaio 2023)

sta venendo risucchiato nel mistero come ai tempi ElShaarawy..

a proposito non è mica che ultimamente lo avevate visto in qualche discoteca in lieve stato confusionale..voi di milano?  

scherzo chiaramente anche se è logico che tra un pò tutti potranno speculare come non ci fosse un domani..


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Gennaio 2023)

malos ha scritto:


> Forzato per i mondiali e queste sono le conseguenze.


no quello è stato il 2o infortunio, che doveva già essere recuperato.
qui c'è stato un 3o infortunio a fine anno, sicuro.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Gennaio 2023)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non saprei dirti, fatto sta che fino a quando non sarà guarito al 100% e non sentirà più dolore starà fuori. Il prossimo rientro sarà “il definitivo”.


era il definitivo anche quello di 2 rientri fa, poi lo scorso...
sarà il definitivo quando rientrerà in campo e uscirà da quel mattatoio della clinica di milanello.


----------



## Mauricio (7 Gennaio 2023)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma quale stagione finita.


Pioli non sa se torna tra 2 settimane o 5. Mi pare che non sappiano nemmeno loro che pesci prendere. 
Se andasse benissimo sarebbe pronto per febbraio, altrimenti dopo metà dello stesso mese. Si chiude la stagione a maggio, per cui resterebbero 3 mesi da giocare. Quando da qui alle prossime settimane si giocheranno tantissime partite. 
Ricordo che doveva rientrare da un mese ormai, ma ancora nulla. Mi pare possibile quindi che la sua stagione possa essere finita a settembre, ultima partita giocata.


----------



## Giofa (7 Gennaio 2023)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> possibile che queste cose succedono solo a noi? Sempre e solo a noi? Io seguo il calcio da una vita,e non ho mai visto all inter,juve,Roma,Lazio,Napoli casi del genere. Ho visto di giocatori che si rompevano,con tempi anche lunghi,ma con una corretta individuazione del problema e comunicazione trasparente. . Crociati a parte,non ho mai visto giocatori che stanno fermi dei mesi per un polpaccio,mai.
> 
> Quello che contesto alla società è la non comunicazione. Ma cosa gli costa dire "Maignan è un caso clinico,stagione finita" ?
> 
> ...





TheKombo ha scritto:


> Che "succeda solo a noi" non è vero, esempi vari Zaniolo, Vlahovic, Lukaku, Pogba, ecc., tutti giocatori intorno ai quali c'è o c'è stata totale incertezza su infortuni e tempi di recupero.
> Che poi il tifoso "egoisticamente" vorrebbe notizie certe e chiarezza totale è un altro discorso.
> Purtroppo questa situazione colpisce un giocatore troppo importante come Mike e ci fa rabbia, ma vanno accettate. La caccia alle streghe non serve a niente, anche perché noi stiamo belli comodi a scrivere su un sito e non abbiamo nessuna competenza specifica per giudicare, dall'altra parte credo e spero siano professionisti seri.
> Se nello specifico ti senti "preso in giro" mi spiace, ma la realtà non è questa.


Non sapevo dirlo meglio


----------



## Nevergiveup (7 Gennaio 2023)

Meglio non crearsi illusioni e inutili aspettative.. lo do per disperso per quest’anno poi se torna meglio.


----------



## capitano4 (7 Gennaio 2023)

Se cicatrizza male la vedo nera, da una nuova operazione (con forti possibilità di ricicatrizzazione errata) a difficoltà a tornare in piena forma


----------



## Cataldinho (7 Gennaio 2023)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Visto che ci dicono quasi nulla, avranno i loro motivi, proviamo a interpretare quel che ci passano : se la lesione non guarisce o non cicatrizza o ha cicatrizzato male.
> 
> Visto che non è diabetico e nemmeno scoagulato io opto per la seconda.
> Non vorrei si fosse formato un accumulo di tessuto fibroso in un punto delicato che non permette al muscolo di contrarsi e rilasciarsi, magari in vicinanza di un tendine.
> ...


A Maignan lo ha morso un *pescecane*, ci vuole tempo perché gli ricresca l'arto


----------



## uolfetto (7 Gennaio 2023)

.


----------



## evideon (7 Gennaio 2023)

.


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> Pioli su Maignan Maignan? Non abbiamo tempistiche. Stiamo andando con le valutazioni che sta facendo lo staff. *Non so dirti se sarà tra 2-3-4-5 settimane. *Dobbiamo rispettare le tempistiche. Il muscolo non risponde come dovrebbe. Vasqueuz? Bella presenza, bella personalità. Può giocare in Coppa? Vedremo quali saranno le mie scelte
> 
> *Tutte le dichiarazioni QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...-7-gennaio-dichiarazioni.123730/#post-2863328


beh per lo meno parla di settimane.....la mia paura è che fossero mesi. 

però che palle sta situazione, l'anno scorso ha perso mesi per il polso, quest'anno il polpaccio.....


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (7 Gennaio 2023)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Visto che ci dicono quasi nulla, avranno i loro motivi, proviamo a interpretare quel che ci passano : se la lesione non guarisce o non cicatrizza o ha cicatrizzato male.
> 
> Visto che non è diabetico e nemmeno scoagulato io opto per la seconda.
> Non vorrei si fosse formato un accumulo di tessuto fibroso in un punto delicato che non permette al muscolo di contrarsi e rilasciarsi, magari in vicinanza di un tendine.
> ...


Se prendono tempo per non intervenire ripulendo dal tessuto fibroso e di conseguenza rinunciare a mike forse per il resto della stagione si prendono un rischio non indifferente vedi le ultime stagioni di chiellini che con il polpaccio era spesso ai box


----------



## Jino (7 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> Pioli su Maignan Maignan? Non abbiamo tempistiche. Stiamo andando con le valutazioni che sta facendo lo staff. Non so dirti se sarà tra 2-3-4-5 settimane. Dobbiamo rispettare le tempistiche. Il muscolo non risponde come dovrebbe. Vasqueuz? Bella presenza, bella personalità. Può giocare in Coppa? Vedremo quali saranno le mie scelte
> 
> *Tutte le dichiarazioni QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...-7-gennaio-dichiarazioni.123730/#post-2863328



Non c'è nessun mistero, ha subito uno strappo, quindi finchè il muscolo non si cicatrizza c'è poco da fare...ed una volta cicatrizzato c'è la necessità che il muscolo riprenda elasticità per evitare ricadute....NESSUNO può prevedere quanto ci impiegherà a cicatrizzare, viene costantemente monitorato.... ma non è il caso Maignan, qualsiasi calciatore abbia uno strappo è una bella incognita, addirittura Florenzi è stato operato da quant'era grave la lacerazione.


----------



## Solo (7 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> Pioli su Maignan Maignan? Non abbiamo tempistiche. Stiamo andando con le valutazioni che sta facendo lo staff. Non so dirti se sarà tra 2-3-4-5 settimane. Dobbiamo rispettare le tempistiche. Il muscolo non risponde come dovrebbe. Vasqueuz? Bella presenza, bella personalità. Può giocare in Coppa? Vedremo quali saranno le mie scelte
> 
> *Tutte le dichiarazioni QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...-7-gennaio-dichiarazioni.123730/#post-2863328


A parte il nostro staff, ma qua pure Maignan ha fatto qualche boiata... Un mese fa postava su IG video dove dava calci volanti a un sacco da box... Adesso invece il muscolo non risponde come dovrebbe...


----------



## Jino (7 Gennaio 2023)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Visto che ci dicono quasi nulla, avranno i loro motivi, proviamo a interpretare quel che ci passano : se la lesione non guarisce o non cicatrizza o ha cicatrizzato male.
> 
> Visto che non è diabetico e nemmeno scoagulato io opto per la seconda.
> Non vorrei si fosse formato un accumulo di tessuto fibroso in un punto delicato che non permette al muscolo di contrarsi e rilasciarsi, magari in vicinanza di un tendine.
> ...



E' piuttosto evidente che la lesione che ha subito si può tradurre in strappo, ed allora i tempi aimè possono anche tornare, sopratutto se si ragiona di polpaccio. Per uno strappo si può stare fuori anche sei mesi.


----------



## TheKombo (7 Gennaio 2023)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> Se prendono tempo per non intervenire ripulendo dal tessuto fibroso e di conseguenza rinunciare a mike forse per il resto della stagione si prendono un rischio non indifferente vedi le ultime stagioni di chiellini che con il polpaccio era spesso ai box


Chiellini a 40 però


----------



## folletto (Domenica alle 00:08)

Ma che sfiga abbiamo? Dopo anni avevamo trovato un super portiere e se ne sta fuori (se va bene) una stagione intera. Ma perché?


----------



## Davidoff (Domenica alle 00:10)

Solo a noi sti infortuni al portiere, assurdo.


----------



## ILMAGO (Domenica alle 00:13)

Con il totthenam msenza Mike ma con il conte Dracula o mirante manco conviene presentarsi… durissima!

Speriamo butti nella mischia in coppa Italia il ragazzo appena arrivato e per volontà divina si possa dimostrare da subito un’ira di Dio!


----------

